
Domino’s will start delivering pizzas via an autonomous robot this fall - rbanffy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/17/dominos-will-start-delivering-pizzas-via-an-autonomous-robot-this-fall/
======
soared
This seems like a great idea and the prefect stepping stone into fully
autonomous cars for people.

$7 for grocery delivery also sounds like a steal. Fairly odd that the ‘car’
only goes 25 mph.

~~~
stronglikedan
When I used a major gorcer's delivery service 20 years ago, I was paying $7
per delivery. Even then, I thought it was too cheap, and I still think it's
why they had to scrap the service. Today, it's definitely a steal.

On a side note, they always had the best fruits, veggies, and meats. I found
out it was because they had trained pickers that would pick the best at the
distribution centers, before the rest was shipped to the stores. Of course, it
wasn't same-day delivery, but it was awesome.

~~~
darkpuma
In my experience, grocery store delivery services are often shockingly cheap
because traditionally their target market were the elderly and infirm. People
that _can 't_ leave their homes easily, and don't have a lot of money either.

~~~
toper-centage
Running a warehouse is also much cheaper than running a neat and pristine
supermarket.

------
mastrsushi
I cant wait for a robot to deliver pizza into my mouth, while I watch porn on
my oculus rift, then pop a few melatonin pills and fall asleep on my couch.

------
Overtonwindow
I can’t wait to see the first time someone hijacks the pizza bot Fast and the
Furious style...

